# Probleme mit Datenbank



## TK (2. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte einen double Wert in eine DB schreiben, der 2 Nachkommastellen hat, 
also 0,xx.  Mein Problem ist nun, dass sich der Wert in der DB in ein xx,0 verwandelt. Aus 0,67 wird also 67,0.

Was mache ich falsch oder wo kann der Fehler liegen?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.

TK


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Jul 2004)

Wähle beim nächsten Posting bitte einen präziseren Betreff.

Wie schreibst Du überhaupt in die Datenbank und um welche Datenbank (Informix, MySQl, Oracle, ...) handelt es sich?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (2. Jul 2004)

beim auslesen machst du einfach    ausgabe/100 ^^

ne spass, beschreib mal dein problem genauer


----------



## TK (2. Jul 2004)

Also hier jetzt die präzisierung des Problems:

Ich habe ein berechnetes Ergebnis in einer "double" Variable gespeichert, z.B. 0,67. Ich schreibe dieses Ergebnis nun mit Hilfe von SQL (Befehl INSERT INTO )in eine Access Datenbank. Wenn ich mir nun den Inhalt der Datenbank mit SELECT ausgeben lasse, so wird aus dem Wert 0,67 plötzlich 67,0!!!! Also ich hoffe das war jetzt präzise genug.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

TK


----------



## Randall (2. Jul 2004)

Und was hast du für ein Feldtyp in der Datenbank ? auch ein double?


----------



## TK (2. Jul 2004)

Ja. Die Tabelle liegt zwar auf nem Server, aber ich hab mich versichert, dass die Spalte in der Tabelle mit double Werten gefüllt werden soll und auch dafür formatiert ist.


----------



## DP (3. Jul 2004)

mach mal aus deinen 0,67 ein 0.67 dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn.

cu


----------

